# Best Quality AA to D Cell Adapter?



## CyberCT (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been using only Eneloop AAs in my flashlights the past year until I finally upgraded to 18650s. So now I have lots of eneloops lying around and some useful D cell powered lanterns like the Rayovac Sportsman Extreme.



I have found some AA to D cell adapters online but reviews are negative in that they are cheaply made and don't always work correctly. There are even some negative reviews of the fitment of the eneloop brand AA to D cell adapter, as the batteries don't always fit correctly. I don't like the idea of one AA in the adapter anyway. 



From a little more research here, if the D adapter runs the AA cells in parallel (all +s together, all -s together), rather than in series (- of one cell to + of the next), the parallel config is more ideal correct? So series boosts voltage while parallel boosts capacity?



I would want a good reliable quality three AA to D cell adapter that would run the AAs in a parallel config (if I'm correct in the above). What should I get?


----------



## LanternLover (Jan 27, 2012)

Tenergy 80048 Battery Adapter

Edit: This one is simply a one AA to D adapter. However, it is inexpensive and perhaps it may be good enough for your purposes.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 27, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> I would want a good reliable quality three AA to D cell adapter that would run the AAs in a parallel config (if I'm correct in the above). What should I get?


I'm sorry but you are out of luck unless you want to buy a custom made one for about ~$25 each in the marketplace. Nobody makes 3AA -> D parallel adapters. There was a company that made 4AA parallel adapters but they quit selling them years ago and they wouldn't fit in many lights because the diameter was larger than a D cell with 4 batteries in it. The best you can do is a cheap 2AA parallel one that can be had on ebay for about $1 each or less in quantity.


----------



## moderator007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's another option but I have no clue as to the quality.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 27, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> Here's another option but I have no clue as to the quality.


Those are NOT parallel AA adapters.


----------



## moderator007 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynx Arc, I:fail:
Sorry, they advertised it as 3aa to 1D. Didn't really say but assumed it was parallel. Now I see in one of the pics one battery is turned up side down (series). Glad you where paying attention. :thumbsup: 

Good place to go for battery adapter's.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 27, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> Lynx Arc, I:fail:
> Sorry, they advertised it as 3aa to 1D. Didn't really say but assumed it was paralel. Now I see in one of the pics one battery is turned up side down (series). Glad you where paying attention. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good place to go for battery adapter's.


I wish someone would redesign those adapters for parallel use it wouldn't be hard but the problem is no factory would go to that effort unless they would think they could sell 10,000 of them.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 28, 2012)

*Parallel Black Battery Holders Used to be common for protected 14500 cells when there was no LSD cell.*


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 29, 2012)

fivemega said:


> *Parallel Black Battery Holders Used to be common for protected 14500 cells when there was no LSD cell.*


I wouldn't say custom made would be considered "common". For the most part people that are wanting parallel adapters need a maximum of 2 amps of current and use them to replace alkaline D cells which typically cannot supply more than about 1.5 amps at decent runtimes. They could crank out 10,000 of these and get the price down to where they could sell them for less than $1 each in quantity.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 29, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I wouldn't say custom made would be considered "common".


*I wouldn't say any AA to D holder would be considered "common".
If a flashlight is designed for "D" cell, majority of people use "D" cells in it. Only flashaholics do such a things which is "common" for them.
What about:*


fivemega said:


> *Parallel Black Battery Holders Used to be uncommon but available for protected 14500 cells when there was no LSD cell.*


----------



## space-cowboy (Jan 29, 2012)

These work just fine.

10 for 10 bucks.


----------



## moderator007 (Jan 29, 2012)

space-cowboy said:


> These work just fine.
> 
> 10 for 10 bucks.


OP was looking for 3AA to D adapters. These are only 2AA but maybe he could use them if he doesn't want to spend the cash for a custom adapter.


----------



## 4tified (Jan 29, 2012)

Something like this maybe?

http://www.powerleds.de/3-AA-zu-D-Cell-Adapter

Not sure if they ship to the US or other countries. Would this type thing work for you?


----------



## space-cowboy (Jan 29, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> OP was looking for 3AA to D adapters. These are only 2AA but maybe he could use them if he doesn't want to spend the cash for a custom adapter.



Yes, that was my point.

That is the reason I included price in my post. 

Most importantly he mentioned that parallel connection will be the best - meaning 1.5V. Only with 3 in parallel (very rare adapter) he can get more capacity - voltage remains the same. So 2 batt. could be an option to consider too.

IMO
Better to buy bunch of cheap 2 batt. adapters, and change them more often then very expensive custom made adapter.

But that is just my opinion. People here spend 200-300 USD easy on flashlights, so paying for custom made adapter make sense as well.


----------



## moderator007 (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe if some one has connections in china they could talk them into making some quality 3 to 5 Amp versions. I feel that there is a high demand for these as alot of people like to stick with AA eneloop's for their builds and adapters for D cell flashlights plus other devices. I really think a thousand would go pretty fast if priced right. We flashaholics like to tell Our friends.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 29, 2012)

4tified said:


> Something like this maybe?
> 
> http://www.powerleds.de/3-AA-zu-D-Cell-Adapter
> 
> Not sure if they ship to the US or other countries. Would this type thing work for you?



It looks like those are wired in a series, not Parallel.


----------



## 4tified (Jan 29, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> It looks like those are wired in a series, not Parallel.



Crap, you're right, I didn't see that. I'll keep an eye out. I'd like to keep some too.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 30, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> Maybe if some one has connections in china they could talk them into making some quality 3 to 5 Amp versions. I feel that there is a high demand for these as alot of people like to stick with AA eneloop's for their builds and adapters for D cell flashlights plus other devices. I really think a thousand would go pretty fast if priced right. We flashaholics like to tell Our friends.


High demand for manufacturers is in the thousands, I don't think there is such a demand in advance for them but if they would make them the demand would grow to dwarf that as people who get sticker shock on D cell alkalines would consider the adapters and AAs. I don't think 5 amps would be a good starting point but 2-3 amps should suffice as 90% of the people wanting these are using them in place of alkaline D cells which devices that use them rarely even draw 2 amps.


----------



## moderator007 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> High demand for manufacturers is in the thousands, I don't think there is such a demand in advance for them but if they would make them the demand would grow to dwarf that as people who get sticker shock on D cell alkalines would consider the adapters and AAs. I don't think 5 amps would be a good starting point but 2-3 amps should suffice as 90% of the people wanting these are using them in place of alkaline D cells which devices that use them rarely even draw 2 amps.


I agree that the general public would probably never need a adapter to exceed 2 amps. And the majority of sales would probably come from that area. But us flasholics like to build D maglites with xml's that would need a minimum of 3 amps to drive a full current. Some like to build mags with sst-50's at 5 amps. Then there are others who like to fit three to five leds in one mag. To appeal to the flashaholic it would need to be able to handle at least 3 amps.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 30, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> I agree that the general public would probably never need a adapter to exceed 2 amps. And the majority of sales would probably come from that area. But us flasholics like to build D maglites with xml's that would need a minimum of 3 amps to drive a full current. Some like to build mags with sst-50's at 5 amps. Then there are others who like to fit three to five leds in one mag. To appeal to the flashaholic it would need to be able to handle at least 3 amps.


I think that the 3AA series adapter sales must be somewhat sluggish and that probably greatly discourages any production of parallel adapters as nobody wants to get stuck with 10,000 of them in a warehouse after they sell about 500 of them and nobody wants them. I think that adapters putting more than 1 battery in parallel is just asking for trouble from ignorant consumers as they just fill them with any AAs putting a dead alkaline in with a freshly charged eneloop and having a meltdown or something.


----------



## moderator007 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I think that the 3AA series adapter sales must be somewhat sluggish and that probably greatly discourages any production of parallel adapters as nobody wants to get stuck with 10,000 of them in a warehouse after they sell about 500 of them and nobody wants them. I think that adapters putting more than 1 battery in parallel is just asking for trouble from ignorant consumers as they just fill them with any AAs putting a dead alkaline in with a freshly charged eneloop and having a meltdown or something.


I could see how that would be a liabilty isssue. Never thought about the general public use not following the correct usage. Very good point. The custom parallel adapters maybe the only source we may see.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 30, 2012)

moderator007 said:


> I could see how that would be a liabilty isssue. Never thought about the general public use not following the correct usage. Very good point. The custom parallel adapters maybe the only source we may see.


I think it is possible to see 3AA parallel adapters as they sell 2AA versions already. I just don't see them showing up in the stores around town any time soon. If I had the equipment, I think you could take a 3AA series adapter (not the enclosed canister type) and rip the contacts/springs out and replace them with other springs and contacts. It shouldn't be hard to redesign an adapter and use heavier contacts on it to handle slightly greater currents. You won't be able to put too heavy of contacts in because of tolerances of the design most likely take into consideration thin plates and springs.


----------



## LanternLover (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems like this has been discussed several times before and the current best, inexpensive option is the SoShine 2xAA to D adapters available on eBay and elsewhere. For those willing to spend more money, some CPF members make custom solutions. Here's what I found:

CPF Threads
-----------
12-29-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-quot-AA-quot-to-quot-D-quot-battery-adapters
12-23-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?329283-Better-run-time-8-AA-s-vs-4-D-cells
12-22-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?329245-Maglite-d-cell-aa-adapters
12-12-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?328584-Using-AAs-in-a-Maglite-LED-2D
08-31-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321406-D-cell-Alkaline-VS-AA-nimh
07-15-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?318531-2-x-AA-to-D-battery-adapter
05-21-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315443-D-cells-or-Triple-AA-s
05-12-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314876-X-ML-amp-3x-AA-Sanyo-Eneloops-Possible
02-01-2011: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...OWER-VOLTAGE-THAN-ACTUAL-AA-BATTERIES-IN-THEM
12-26-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?305881-Best-Quality-AA-to-D-Cell-Adapter
10-31-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?299415-3-aa-to-d-adapters
10-30-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?299339-C-cell-Battery-Adapters
09-29-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...portsman-Extreme-300-Runtimes-on-eneloop-AA-s
09-02-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?290442-D-Cell-3v-to-AAA-or-AA-9v
08-12-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-AA-cells-C-shells-in-a-360-Lumen-flashlight
07-28-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?285195-AA-gt-D-parallel-adapters
04-11-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?270347-D-cell-substitute
03-19-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?266402-Anyone-ever-damage-a-FM-AA-to-D-adapter
02-01-2010: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?259884-D-size-eneloops-to-buy-or-not-to-buy
09-02-2009: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?241084-Maglite-C-to-AA-advice-needed
08-06-2009: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?238666-Inexpensive-C-to-D-Adapters
04-27-2009: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...arding-Eneloop-rechargeables-amp-C-D-adapters
03-19-2009: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?226453-where-can-i-get-aa-to-d-holders
02-04-2009: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?221724-6AA-in-2D-3S2P-Adapters
01-19-2009: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?219871-Advice-on-AA-to-C-and-D-battery-converters
11-20-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?213517-Simple-4-AA-to-D-battery-converter
10-30-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?211437-maglite-2xD-AA-adapter-available
10-22-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?210688-Cheap-3aa-gt-1d-battery-holder
10-10-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?209548-Convert-D-cell-gt-AA
08-10-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?204901-AA-to-D-s
07-27-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ery-Adapter-Convert-AA-size-to-D-size-Battery
07-16-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?202900-AA-to-D-size-battery-converter
04-01-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?193991-BATTERY-HOLDERS
02-14-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?189537-WTB-4-AA-to-D-adapter
02-13-2008: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-5D-18AA-gt-6D-Battery-Adapters-for-Mag-MODS
11-17-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...r-vs-alkaline-C-D-cells-in-high-drain-devices
09-13-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...7-Free-Eneloop-AA-to-C-and-D-Adapters-Spacers
08-25-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...absolute-cheapest-3AA-to-1D-adapter-out-there
08-19-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?172609-AA-to-D-adaptors-again
08-18-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?172523-AA-to-D-adapter-vendor
08-05-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?171380-Parallel-AA-to-D-adapters
08-04-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?171288-Multicell-AA-to-D-adapters
07-13-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?169440-Aventrade-4-AA-1D-convertors
06-19-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?167506-where-can-I-get-3aa-to-D-holders
04-20-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ce-between-adapters-3-AA-x3-or-9-AA-x1-or-3-D
04-10-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...9-Question-about-3AA-to-1D-adapter-in-maglite
03-15-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?157360-Question-regarding-3AA-to-D-Adapters
02-27-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?154971-AA-D-cell-holders
01-31-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?151171-Help-finding-3AA-to-1D-adapters
01-29-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?150864-AAA-to-C-adapters-2C-Mag
01-07-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?147666-AA-NiMH-cells-in-Parallel
01-03-2007: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?147213-AA-to-D-cell-adapters
12-07-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?143748-Using-AA-in-C-or-D-cell-applications
09-22-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?134264-Battery-Converter-3AA-to-1D
08-24-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?130386-I-need-to-find-1D-to-3AA-adapters
08-09-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?128385-Where-to-get-3-to-D
07-28-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?126970-AA-vs-C-D-vis-a-vis-internal-resistence
07-08-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?124506-Where-to-get-3-AA-to-D-cell-adapter
02-26-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?109069-AA-to-C-adapters
05-31-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?119998-3AA-series-to-D-adapter
04-02-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Looking-for-a-way-to-put-4-AA-in-a-2D-Maglite
02-16-2006: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?107913-AAA-to-C-Adapter
12-11-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?101061-AA-to-D-adapter-Parallel-NOT-Series
12-12-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-D-cell-adapters-for-AA-batteries-really-work
12-07-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?100558-Homemade-battery-adapters-how
12-07-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ere-to-find-D-cell-adapters-to-hold-4aa-cells
10-31-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?96839-C-amp-D-cell-battery-adapters
08-06-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?89566-Battery-Adapter
08-04-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?89407-4-AA-cells-to-1-D-cell-adaptor
07-03-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87192-Battery-adaptors-where-to-get-the-good-ones
05-10-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?83191-2AA-to-2D-adapter
02-24-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?76405-4AA-to-D-battery-adapters
02-12-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?75234-V2-3AA-to-D-Charging
01-25-2005: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?73251-3AA-to-D-in-series-amp-parallel
12-24-2004: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?69783-AAA-to-C-cell-adapter
07-10-2004: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?54791-2-AA-s-in-a-C-barrel
07-10-2004: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?54769-1-2-3-or-4-AA-cell-to-D-cell-adapter
04-06-2004: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?47724-AA-to-D-adapter-for-single-cell
03-14-2004: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?45968-4-AA-to-D-cell-adapters
03-14-2004: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?45934-WTB-D-to-AA-battery-adaptor
01-21-2004: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?41181-3AA-to-D-Cell-converter-holder
12-26-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?39004-WTB-4-AA-to-D-adapters
10-24-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?33790-Battery-Convertor-AA-to-D
10-19-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?33367-Looking-for-AAA-to-AA-Adapter
09-25-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?31494-AA-to-C-Cell-Adapter
09-13-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...tance-of-Elektrolumens-3-to-D-Battery-Holders
06-17-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?24392-Any-interest-in-a-4AA-to-D-adapter
02-13-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?9333-Six-AA-to-2D-adapter
01-19-2003: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?9255-A-New-Battery-Size-Adapter
12-04-2002: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?9124-3-AA-cell-in-D-cell-sized-pack
09-18-2002: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?8864-AA-cell-to-D-cell-convertor
09-08-2002: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?8835-4AA-to-1D-adapter
06-24-2002: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?8696-Battery-Sizing-Kit-battery-adapter


Specific Products
-----------------
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/soshine-aa-to-d-size-battery-convertor-case-3228
http://www.meritline.com/soshine-aa-battery-to-d-battery-transformer---p-56356.aspx
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003KGB6ZE/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UAG77G/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035TMJGQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0008D5FRW/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.batteryjunction.com/bt-5d.html
http://www.onlybatteries.com/showitem.asp?ItemID=17425.102&cat1=56
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001S5BVJ0/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00695PQGS/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HSSJ1C/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JHGW20/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015PR1GA/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050JSR60/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006G70LRI/?tag=cpf0b6-20
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-D-adaptors-and-AA-C-D-123a-18650-dummy-cells
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?198633-4AA-to-1D-8AA-to-2D-12AA-to-3D-M*g
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?182370-3AA-6AA-9AA-amp-12AA-battery-holders
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ega-battery-holders-amp-SMO-3-quot-Reflectors
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3AA-6AA-9AA-amp-12AA-Fivemega-battery-holders
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3AA-6AA-9AA-amp-12AA-Fivemega-battery-holders
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Battery-Adapters-for-popular-LED-flashlights
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...M6-rechargeable-solutions-Dummy-cells-Customs!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?176683-(CLOSED)-9AA-to-3D-and-6AA-6x14500-to-2D


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for doing, wow, all that research. I did randomly check what you provided and I got either a lot of broken links or not what I was looking for (1 AA adapter, etc).


----------



## space-cowboy (Jan 31, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Thanks for doing, wow, all that research. I did randomly check what you provided and I got either a lot of broken links or not what I was looking for (1 AA adapter, etc).



2 AA adapter in parallel doesn't work for you?


----------



## LanternLover (Feb 1, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Thanks for doing, wow, all that research. I did randomly check what you provided and I got either a lot of broken links or not what I was looking for (1 AA adapter, etc).


You're welcome. I was curious myself. Before, I didn't know about even the 2xAA adapter. All I knew of were the adapters that came with my BC-900. You're right about the other part as well. 1xAA adapters are the norm. As best as I can tell from my quick review, all the 4xAA adapters were custom projects, and the website of the company that sells 3xAA adapters is down - maybe it is out of business now. That's why the current best is 2xAA to D adapters. I wish that at least the 3xAA ones were still available, if not a 4xAA version, but if you want a solution now, then that's what is available and affordable, and you can see where to get it from.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 1, 2012)

LanternLover said:


> You're welcome. I was curious myself. Before, I didn't know about even the 2xAA adapter. All I knew of were the adapters that came with my BC-900. You're right about the other part as well. 1xAA adapters are the norm. As best as I can tell from my quick review, all the 4xAA adapters were custom projects, and the website of the company that sells 3xAA adapters is down - maybe it is out of business now. That's why the current best is 2xAA to D adapters. I wish that at least the 3xAA ones were still available, if not a 4xAA version, but if you want a solution now, then that's what is available and affordable, and you can see where to get it from.


I have been looking around for over 5 years for a 3AA parallel D cell adapter and have only seen custom made ones. There was once a 4AA parallel adapter made by Aventrade and a group buy had people getting them for under $6 each I believe but the company seems to have folded and there was only one group buy at that I sort of cringed at the price as I thought it was a bit steep considering there was issues with them working properly with some nimh cells and some were having to drill out the plastic to fit batteries also plus some devices they just won't work due to the diameter of 4 cells is too much. 
I am still hoping but typically the only way I can see it happening is if someone with big bucks decides to approach a manufacturer and convince them to both design one and buy a large quantity of them and resell them. I don't see anyone that wants to go in business buying 10,000 of them just to get a few for themselves.


----------



## LanternLover (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the corrections. I was referring to the Aventrade one when I was talking about the company that went out of business. The final conclusion is the same: the 2xAA adapters are currently the best option at a reasonable price.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 2, 2012)

LanternLover said:


> Thanks for the corrections. I was referring to the Aventrade one when I was talking about the company that went out of business. The final conclusion is the same: the 2xAA adapters are currently the best option at a reasonable price.


The aventrade adapters were IMO on the very edge of being too much. Even during the group buy they were $5 each and for using in an 8D lantern that adds $40 to the cost of 32 AA batteries which if used often it approaches the cost of nimh D cells and a charger for them vs an 8 bay AA charger or multiple 4 bay chargers.
Personally I wouldn't pay more than $3 for a D adapter to be used to replace alkaline D cells in use. 
The 2AA ones are a good bang for the buck even if they have been said to be flimsy they are cheap enough that when they wear out you will have saved more than enough on alkaline D cells to buy new ones and still profit.


----------



## space-cowboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> The aventrade adapters were IMO on the very edge of being too much. Even during the group buy they were $5 each and for using in an 8D lantern that adds $40 to the cost of 32 AA batteries which if used often it approaches the cost of nimh D cells and a charger for them vs an 8 bay AA charger or multiple 4 bay chargers.
> Personally I wouldn't pay more than $3 for a D adapter to be used to replace alkaline D cells in use.
> The 2AA ones are a good bang for the buck even if they have been said to be flimsy they are cheap enough that when they wear out you will have saved more than enough on alkaline D cells to buy new ones and still profit.



That's exactly what I was trying to say about 2 AA adapter in post #14


----------



## LanternLover (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree as well.


----------



## Variable556 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the gathered info guys.:twothumbs I have been searching all over the net for AA adapters and getting stumped trying to find the 3AA to 1D parralel adapters. Then I found a picture of the 4AA to 1D parralel adapter and couldn't find any. It was driving me nuts. I'll likely just get the 2AA to 1D adapters instead. I was wanting to use my AA eneloops in a 3D Rayovac "Xtreme" 300 lumen lantern. 

I do wish some one would offer an economical 4AA parralel adapter that worked. I'd buy some in a heartbeat!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 2, 2012)

Variable556 said:


> Thanks for the gathered info guys.:twothumbs I have been searching all over the net for AA adapters and getting stumped trying to find the 3AA to 1D parralel adapters. Then I found a picture of the 4AA to 1D parralel adapter and couldn't find any. It was driving me nuts. I'll likely just get the 2AA to 1D adapters instead. I was wanting to use my AA eneloops in a 3D Rayovac "Xtreme" 300 lumen lantern.
> 
> I do wish some one would offer an economical 4AA parralel adapter that worked. I'd buy some in a heartbeat!


I don't think you will ever see such a thing. I do recall a company now selling a parallel 3AA>D adapters for about $10 each they want around $10 plus shipping I think and at first glance they look good enough but the $10 price is the kicker as 4 of them may cost $45 to $50 with shipping added in.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 2, 2012)

you don't need an adapter to run 4AA parallel, in maglite or most other lights, 4 AA cells fit in unbored maglite and other lights.
i have done it few times before, works great, the only downside, when you take cells out you'll have to charge them one by one.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 10, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I don't think you will ever see such a thing. I do recall a company now selling a parallel 3AA>D adapters for about $10 each they want around $10 plus shipping I think and at first glance they look good enough but the $10 price is the kicker as 4 of them may cost $45 to $50 with shipping added in.



Please post a link to where they are.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 11, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Please post a link to where they are.


I was wrong about the price it is $15
http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-3aa1d-par-adapter.html
IMO is just too much for an adapter but they do look like decent quality.


----------



## CyberCT (Jul 12, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I was wrong about the price it is $15
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-3aa1d-par-adapter.html
> IMO is just too much for an adapter but they do look like decent quality.



Ugg WHY is it so expensive!? The description doesn't even say made from the best grade metals to minimize resistance, or anything justifying the price tag. I MIGHT pay $10 for it, but that would be my max.


----------



## bob4apple (Jul 12, 2012)

I bet if you cut open an old used alkaline D battery and removed the innards,
you could just shove in some AA's and as long as they touch metal on the top
and bottom, it would work.......yeah- not an elegant solution, but it would be
cheap in a McGuyver kind of way, huh?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 12, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Ugg WHY is it so expensive!? The description doesn't even say made from the best grade metals to minimize resistance, or anything justifying the price tag. I MIGHT pay $10 for it, but that would be my max.


It looks better made by far than the Soshine 2AA parallel adapters which have metal contacts vs actual plated springs. I agree the price should be about $7 with shipping but I think sales of them at that price doesn't drive down prices.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 12, 2012)

bob4apple said:


> I bet if you cut open an old used alkaline D battery and removed the innards,
> you could just shove in some AA's and as long as they touch metal on the top
> and bottom, it would work.......yeah- not an elegant solution, but it would be
> cheap in a McGuyver kind of way, huh?



I made a cheap 4AA > D adapter from parts at a home improvement center. I used long nylon 1/4 in bolts and two large fender washers one acorn nut for the top and it works but is too long for some things and hard to get the batteries to line up and change them quickly. I had a piece of rubber cut from a bicycle tube to hold them together around the bolt. I should try and set up a drill press and drill some indentations to keep the batteries from sliding but I only use it for a 1D energizer led lantern running off 4 cheap nimh AAs making a 4800mah D cell


----------



## bob4apple (Jul 12, 2012)

Now I'm thinking rubber bands and aluminum foil could be
all that one needs. I will _eventually _​try it.


----------



## Rev_Joe (Jan 28, 2014)

CyberCT said:


> Ugg WHY is it so expensive!? The description doesn't even say made from the best grade metals to minimize resistance, or anything justifying the price tag. I MIGHT pay $10 for it, but that would be my max.


Not sure if this thread is dead or not, but I just visited this site and it is now down to $9.95. Same price for either SERIES or PARALLEL. Price goes down for bulk buying. Plus shipping, though it was not that bad (like, $3 for super saver shipping for me).
I found this thread searching for adapters for some conversion projects I am thinking of.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2014)

Rev_Joe said:


> Not sure if this thread is dead or not, but I just visited this site and it is now down to $9.95. Same price for either SERIES or PARALLEL. Price goes down for bulk buying. Plus shipping, though it was not that bad (like, $3 for super saver shipping for me).
> I found this thread searching for adapters for some conversion projects I am thinking of.



Just to let you know, $10 each for adaptors is MORE than just getting actual Tenergy Premium or Centura D cells. And that doesn't even count the cost of buying AA batteries (If you need to buy them). Given all the other pitfalls of adaptors (like resistance, reliability, AND lower capacity), I would seriously reconsider the adaptor route when you can buy a pair of Centura D cells for $16.99 at Fry's.


----------



## Hondo (May 15, 2014)

These were mentioned on BLF last year at over twice the price. Just got them, and they seem like the holy grail - 3 parallel, solid construction, $2.30 each shipped in a 10 pack. Singles also available as well as yellow color from the same seller on the 'bay (fenggang18). Just search in his store for "parallel" and you will get the short list, he has a large inventory.


OK, we'll do it without a link. I figured since the thread already contained a link outside CPF proper to Battery Junction, it would be OK, but maybe not since they are members here, and the above seller, as far as I know, is not. Still a cinch to find with a couple of searches. PM me if you are interested and fail to find it.


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 15, 2014)

Thanks. Not supposed to post links except to CPF member businesses but these look pretty decent and are certainly less expensive than the versions listed by Battery Junction who are a CPF member. Are the ends steel or plated brass which might be a better electrical conductor? I do wonder about the adapter internal and contact resistance at the inter cells contact points at high current levels as likely to see in a Fenix TK70 or similar stacked adapters application.

BTW the $9.95 price each for the BJ versions was apparently a sale price as they are back up to the old price.


----------



## Hondo (May 16, 2014)

Mr. magnet says the end plates and springs (of course) are all steel. No problems at around 2 amps in my 2-D lights. Maybe not good for higher current draws, but I mostly wanted them for 2-3 D LED Mag lights and my Rayovac 3-D lantern, so I think they will be fine for that. How much current does a TK70 draw?


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 17, 2014)

Per HJKs review of the Fenix TK70 it draws 7.5 amps, 36 watts, in Turbo mode and just under 2 amps in High mode. Considerable current in Turbo which is why I doubt if it could even be run in Turbo mode for any length of time using alkaline batteries with their high internal resistance. I did order a set of the adapters as at the price they are hard to pass up. I have the yellow ones coming.


----------



## StorminMatt (May 17, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I was wrong about the price it is $15
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-3aa1d-par-adapter.html
> IMO is just too much for an adapter but they do look like decent quality.



That's almost as much as a PAIR of Tenergy Centura D cells!


----------



## vicv (May 17, 2014)

The soshine ones don't really work to warn anyone wanting to purchase them. They're shorter than an actual D cell and dont make contact in three lights I've tried


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 17, 2014)

vicv said:


> The soshine ones don't really work to warn anyone wanting to purchase them. They're shorter than an actual D cell and dont make contact in three lights I've tried



Thanks for the warning. As a hobbyist machinist I could make any spacers needed to get them to work in most applications but it would be a major annoyance. Do you have any accurate measurements as to how much too short they are? A totally stupid mistake on Soshine's part.


----------



## vicv (May 17, 2014)

Ok dimensionally they're actually just slightly longer. That being said they still don't work. You have to slap the back of the flashlight or shake it to get intermittent connection. Only works while you're hitting it. Not sure why as the cells make food contact inside and there is a positive nipple on them


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 18, 2014)

vicv said:


> Ok dimensionally they're actually just slightly longer. That being said they still don't work. You have to slap the back of the flashlight or shake it to get intermittent connection. Only works while you're hitting it. Not sure why as the cells make good contact inside and there is a positive nipple on them



Interesting! I have a couple of what I suspect are the Soshines coming from Amazon so I will see what I can figure out. I do have a background in electronics, though now dated. The first computers I maintained in the Navy were vacuum tube, a pair of Univac 1103A systems.


----------



## Richwouldnt (May 28, 2014)

I received the 3 AA in parallel to D cell Chinese adapters last night. IMO good quality for the price. AA Eneloops are at the maximum length the adapters can hold. I installed Eneloops in two of the adapters and put them in my Fenix TK50 light. It ran for 3 hours at maximum output with no problem though the batteries were almost fully discharged at that point and the beam dim. IMO if you prefer to primarily stick with AA rechargeable batteries these adapters are a viable method of using AA cells in lights intended for D cells. The same Ebay source has other battery adapters too.


----------



## Antares (Jun 19, 2014)

Hondo said:


> These were mentioned on BLF last year at over twice the price. Just got them, and they seem like the holy grail - 3 parallel, solid construction, $2.30 each shipped in a 10 pack. Singles also available as well as yellow color from the same seller on the 'bay (fenggang18). Just search in his store for "parallel" and you will get the short list, he has a large inventory.





Richwouldnt said:


> I received the 3 AA in parallel to D cell Chinese adapters last night.



@Hondo / @Richwouldnt -- did you have those shipped to the US and did you have to pay any import duties / taxes / charges?


----------



## Hondo (Jun 20, 2014)

Antares said:


> @Hondo / @Richwouldnt -- did you have those shipped to the US and did you have to pay any import duties / taxes / charges?



Yes, to Michigan. No, just the $3 shipping, if memory serves.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jun 25, 2014)

I have never been charged duty on a China buy of any kind. As I recall the declared value has to be $200 or more before customs even begins to worry about import duties. MUCH more liberal in that respect than most of the world including the EEC.


----------



## Antares (Jun 25, 2014)

Hondo said:


> Yes, to Michigan. No, just the $3 shipping, if memory serves.



Ok, thank you.



Richwouldnt said:


> I have never been charged duty on a China buy of any kind. As I recall the declared value has to be $200 or more before customs even begins to worry about import duties. MUCH more liberal in that respect than most of the world including the EEC.



Oh, is that right? I don't think I've had something shipped from China / Hong Kong before and I've been fuzzy on how the import duties sitatuation would work. That'd be convenient if it's not even an issue under $200. Thanks for the feedback.

I don't think it's been mentioned here yet (although I see @Richwouldnt in the thread), but in the BLF thread that I imagine @Hondo is referring to, there's a link to ones that look similar to the ebay ones @Hondo referenced, but at 1/2 the quantity (5) and about 1/2 the price. I guess I can't post a link here?


----------



## moodysj (Dec 10, 2014)

Ebay seller tonyhny sells them for around $3 ea or less (depending on quantity). These don't have the high-current warning (don't use over 1 amp etc) some of the other ones do. They appear to be constructed well and so far in using them at around 3-4 amps (total), I haven't noticed any ill effects.


----------



## cric909 (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.gearbest.com/diy-parts-and-tools/pp_89760.html
...if ppl are still looking


----------



## Norm (Feb 8, 2015)

cric909 said:


> http://www.gearbest.com/diy-parts-and-tools/pp_89760.html
> ...if ppl are still looking


Just check, it looks to be wired in series. 

Norm


----------



## THX723 (Apr 7, 2015)

Here you go. 4 for $7.98 and yes, they are in parallel (see pic 2). Merry Christmas! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pcs-Paral...5d1b1e&pid=100204&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=201200943339


----------



## Phlogiston (Apr 8, 2015)

I'd just like to offer a general word of warning: some of my AA to D adaptors came with sharp edges that damaged the wrappers on a couple of my Eneloops. Check carefully when you first use them, in case you find yourself needing to file the edges down a bit. 

I've also seen a truly awful adaptor that was too short; it actually put a dent in the negative end of one of my Eneloops. You can imagine what I had to say about that! 

As a result of various mishaps like that, I now have a set of 4 Eneloops which are too battered for normal service; I reserve them for use in my more abusive experiments... 

_More Eneloops, Igor!_


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 8, 2015)

THX723 said:


> Here you go. 4 for $7.98 and yes, they are in parallel (see pic 2). Merry Christmas!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pcs-Paral...5d1b1e&pid=100204&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=201200943339



springs, meh


----------



## hammerjoe (Apr 8, 2015)

THX723 said:


> Here you go. 4 for $7.98 and yes, they are in parallel (see pic 2). Merry Christmas!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pcs-Paral...5d1b1e&pid=100204&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=201200943339



Anyone has those?
I am wondering if they are any good with a good fit for the eneloops and the D specs...


----------



## Hondo (Apr 8, 2015)

As far as I can tell, they are the ones I got from another seller last year. Working great, nice fit, both for the Eneloops and in the Fenix TK50. They measure a fraction of a mm shorter than a Duracell or Rayovac D cell. I don't have any real barn-burner D-cell lights to test out super high current draws, but I did not buy them for that. I wanted to use something I have on hand already to run my D lights without risking leaks, and having the looooong declining brightness issue of a large, slowly dying alkaline.


----------



## creegeek (Oct 21, 2015)

Just ordered a set - I'll provide some feedback when they arrive.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Oct 29, 2015)

I grabbed some 3 aa to D on ebay,either parallel or in series,your choice. I think I got a 10 pack for 20 bonez or so.


----------



## creegeek (Nov 13, 2015)

Just received the adapters last night. Inserting three batteries is easy. Getting them out is a little harder. If you only insert two then you can push them out very easily.

I will be testing fit and finish in two D cell devices this weekend. I'll keep you posted. I'll take caliper measurements also.

So far I'm digging them.


----------



## creegeek (Nov 14, 2015)

Measurements are in and they are looking great, compare:

60.6mm Height
32.2mm Outer Diameter

Against the Energizer specs: http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/e95.pdf

59.5-61.5mm Height
32.3-34.2mm Outer Diameter

Next will be live use in a product, I'll post back once I'm done.


----------

